# Here's my little theory . TO get cured fast .



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Reading up on DP and other medical crap is not useful for anything unless your becoming a doctor or psychologist , The only way to learn about it is from some one like an expert (that way your not looking up other useless crap on the internet) .People of being cured from some thing stupid as a plant/herb crap or some certain kind of meds or a stupid routine or religion (not saying that religion is stupid , its quite useful/good for social interaction ) are the ones that get cured easily , SO i say it more easier to be stupid minded , That way its easy to get cured fast.

I regret learning about DP , symptoms ,other medical shit and reading psychology , Because its more hard to get out of DP and other symptoms .so yeah... Might be different from the people that had it their whole life ( Life being as what ever age there up to, NOT as in they lived a life already). DERP~!


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with you, with DP, its useless to search up the symptoms on the internet, but the problem is, with DP, people turn into hypochondriacs, or more specifically cyberchondriacs, which is the need to search up symptoms on the internet due to health anxiety. It takes a lot of practice to get out of being a cybercondriac.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Eugene said:


> I agree with you, with DP, its useless to search up the symptoms on the internet, but the problem is, with DP, people turn into hypochondriacs, or more specifically cyberchondriacs, which is the need to search up symptoms on the internet due to health anxiety. It takes a lot of practice to get out of being a cybercondriac.


people turn turn into hypochondriacs from not getting there answers met to , or not agreeing with the facts in front of them, I know its out of there control with DP and all, just , makes that , there new hobby. Instead of applying all mind and effort into searching and being on the computer all day, they can makes a new hobby out of the day. and applying effort on reading or something .


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167-how-emotional-abuse-causes-dp-and-how-you-can-recover/


----------

